

NASA’s sounds are now on SoundCloud - techaddict009
http://earthsky.org/space/nasas-sounds-are-now-on-soundcloud?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

======
Joona
Sadly it seems to only be short clips (<30 seconds), and not longer recordings
(from launch, etc). Cool nonetheless.

